# Point at Poipu speciall assessment



## jconte (Nov 5, 2011)

have heard that Diamond Resorts Intl is "requiring" all its members to participate in the water intrusion special assessment at Point at Poipu.  does anyone know if this is true and where i could get more information if it is?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2011)

This is being discussed on our Hawaii forum-

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156633

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156651


----------

